# One Kindle 3g - Multiple accounts



## nv (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 3g kindle registered to my Amazon account. My son also has his own Amazon account and wants to read books he bought on my kindle. Can we both share the same Kindle at different times? How can we do this. 

If I deregister my account from Kindle and my son registers his account, what happens to the books I bought. Can I restore my books if I reregister later. 

Please help me! Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If your books were purchased from Amazon, they can only be downloaded to a Kindle registered to the account they were bought on. You can deregister your Kindle and re-register it to the other account to download the books on that account and then go back to your original account. The books already loaded from your original account will stay on your Kindle as long as you don't delete them and then you can re-register to your original account. 

You will lose some of the features, such as being able to sync, or keep notes on the books when reading books from the other account. Once you delete a book you got from the other account, from your Kindle, it won't go into your archive and you would have to do the whole deregister/re-register thing again if you wanted it back.

If you're going to share a Kindle, it would make sense to purchase all the books on one account, although if your your son wants to keep a separate account he could read his books on Kindle for PC or using the Kindle app on iThings/Android etc if he hasn't got a Kindle.

I should also say I'm not sure what the Amazon Terms of Service say about using this method to read books on another account.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep in mind what might happen several years from now, when you or your son is not really interested in sharing an Amazon account.  One of you is going to lose access to their books, unless you back them up on your pc, downloaded for your Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also note that a book may be lendable so before doing the deregister/reregister dance, I'd check to see if the book had lending enabled and do that as a preference.


----------

